# Anyone use a splasher type decoy?



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Pros and cons?


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Used higdon duck butt works good. Keep at head of spread, bottomnof spread I think spooks em.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Divers Down said:


> Pros and cons?


I just got the Lucky duck splasher and wing spinner. It has remote on off and random delay. It's got rubber paddles on the wings as wings spin rubber splash water. It floats with the aid of a foam pad. It says not for rough water and not submersible. It does certainly add some motion to a spread. I didn't like the wings stop in awkward positions and no heavy weeds. I only used it twice and it's ok.


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

I believe they are better than a jerk rig if you have a dog. If I didn't hunt w/ a dog I would safe my $ and just run a jerk rig.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I have the splasher flasher and 2 pulsators. I really like the pulsators.

I would like the splasher flasher better if it weren't so noisy. Those things are designed for when there's no wind and it's quiet. It does a nice job it's just very noisy because of the powerful motor it has. I'd also like to see them with a heavier keel built in so you don't have to use that sand filled counter balance off the bottom if you want to use it on a windy day. Without it it can flip over. I know they've redesigned them, right after I bought mine of course, so maybe things have changed?

Another con to both is that they are heavy. If you use them in really really heavy weeds you may have to pop the pump off the housing and clear the impeller. Very easy and only takes a few seconds to do. 

Good luck, I hope this was helpful.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

dont get the mojo one. mine broke during the 2nd use.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Higdon pulsator, trim tube si it doesn't shoot so high, unnatural


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

May keep it simple with that new Lucky duck butt HD. Looks pretty good


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> May keep it simple with that new Lucky duck butt HD. Looks pretty good


You talking about this ? If you are do not Buy it do not mine broke within a hours use the first time . I bought a few of the puck quiver things from luckyduck for 20 a pop they also did the same thing. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Luck...VDKlpCh2PMgUOEAQYAiABEgKUcPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Stick to the higdon swimmers and butts.
Rest is garbage. I hunt with Higdon pro staff down south and they abuse the crap out of it and it's holds up well.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

walter sniper said:


> Stick to the higdon swimmers and butts.
> Rest is garbage. I hunt with Higdon pro staff down south and they abuse the crap out of it and it's holds up well.


My highdon swimmer was hardy floating with the amount of water in it today. Poured out the water kept on swimming.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> You talking about this ? If you are do not Buy it do not mine broke within a hours use the first time . I bought a few of the puck quiver things from luckyduck for 20 a pop they also did the same thing.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Luck...VDKlpCh2PMgUOEAQYAiABEgKUcPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Thanks, saved me $60


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Seriously buy a 12 volt 6 amp sealed battery, a large waterproof box at Walmart, and a 500 gph bilge pump.
Drill hole in box for wires from pump to battery, seal it with silicone. 
Mount bilge to pole with zip ties so you can slide up and down for depth. Attach a small piece 3/4" tubing to pump.
Place in wTer so water is boiling. Put two or three of your old duck butts around it.
Poor mans action feeding rig.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> Thanks, saved me $60


My mojo feeder rippiler is amazing the thing won't die. http://www.cabelas.com/product/MOJO-RIPPLER/2250034.uts


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I'd get one but we always shoot my decoys. 

Jerk rig is awesome however it's almost as if you need to bring another guy to be in charge of them cause they're such a pain in the ass sometimes. 

And there's always the guy that Keeps getting tangled in it and dragging it to shore


----------



## trainwreck2 (Apr 1, 2013)

The wonder duck gets my vote although I have never tried another brand they work great as long as there is not ALOT of vegetation.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Divers Down said:


> Pros and cons?


Pros: cannot think of one
Cons: waste of time and money
I got them all and never noticed any difference. I bet you If it worked, Shia Kid would have started a petition to ban it. I miss my mojo and kill chart at Harsen. DNR web site still says spinning wing decoys are banned but checkstation says motion wing decoys are banned. wt*


----------

